# Special Edition - C59 Tricolour



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a little eye candy 

Limited edition - Colnago C59 Tricolour !


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

That is DOPE!!!!!!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Awesome!! Now that's a frame I really like!!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

oooooooooh:thumbsup: 

Orgasmic


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If it had less white and a lot more bare carbon, I might like it. Just way too much white for my taste, which is good because my wife would probably kick me if I suggested a new frame right now.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a big fan of green and it looks a little christmassy, but still I kind of like it!


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I know "if you have to ask"... but what would one of these cost?


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

The same as any other c59 I'd imagine.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Which would be?


----------



## Evil Laugh (Oct 9, 2009)

For us in uk between about £2800 and £3500 depending on retailer. Don't know who supplies this colour, some retailers can get "special order" colours others can't. The special/limited/whatever pr99 c59 I very nearly ordered was the same price as any other c59, same room for negotiation, but was only available through agents who used the windwave distributor to my knowledge. This is what I'm basing my answer to you on. 

Hope that helps. 

Best off to contact colnago con brio and maybe they can shed some light on this frame's origin.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

marknelson said:


> I know "if you have to ask"... but what would one of these cost?


In America, it $5,500 retail.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, "if you have to ask"..........


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

marknelson said:


> Yep, "if you have to ask"..........


Why dwell on such unimportant matters?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A little too sober for my tastes. I'd like it better if they used the colors in Art Decor or Geo.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Mapei said:


> A little too sober for my tastes. I'd like it better if they used the colors in *Art Decor​ *or Geo.


+1 I would only buy a C59 on a AD or LX paintscheme.... or PR38


----------

